# Looking for land near Albany Ga



## jkimbrel81 (May 3, 2014)

Looking for small plot so i can take my 11 year old hunting


----------



## Keegan66 (Jun 11, 2014)

We have openings in Happy Hill Hunting Club. We are in Nashville,Ga., Berrien County. 3246 acres with 1.25 miles of Alapaha River frontage. Elect.,Deepwell,Club/Bunk House and camper Hookups.Plenty of Deer,Turkey,Ducks and good fishing on the River.Membership is $1200.00 yearly. Info @ 229-507-8026.


----------



## backwoods bandit (Jun 14, 2014)

*club in terrell*

1100 acres- 1 spot to fill. 7 total members low pressure. campsite available. $1500 Terrell Co. 165 acre ag field, 400 in pines the rest in swamp and thicket.


----------



## teamsearay (Jul 6, 2014)

how often would yall hunt?


----------



## teamsearay (Jul 18, 2014)

I have land right outside of plains


----------



## teamsearay (Jul 18, 2014)

i have land right outside of plains


----------



## teamsearay (Jul 18, 2014)

*near Albany*

I have land just outside of Plains


----------



## jkimbrel81 (Jul 20, 2014)

ever weeked he loves to hunt


----------



## backwoods bandit (Jul 20, 2014)

*terrell county*

I have a spot available in our club. if you like to look at it I could show you anytime. 1100 acres


----------

